

How To Beat Procrastination by Doing Nothing - robertskmiles
http://blog.robertskmiles.com/post/32740793759/how-to-beat-procrastination-by-doing-nothing

======
dirkk0
This is actually a surprisingly simple approach. I need to try that. It might
even work. ( _leans back waiting for the 'nice blog post, kept me
procrastinating' comments_ )

